# 5 bottles of Scotch $250 budget



## Deucer (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm starting to drink more scotch and am looking for some suggestions. I've read around and seen a few threads asking for suggestions on inexpensive scotch. As "inexpensive" is often a relative term I'd like to ask a more specific question.

If you had up to $250 (hard limit) to spend on at least 5 different bottles of single malt Scotch Whisky what would you put in your liquor cabinet. Imagine you are looking for variety and value. I'm not planning on doing this exactly, but I think that a lot of good suggestions might pop up through the excercise.

I also know prices can fluctuate wildly from place to place, so for general reference, feel free to use the BevMo website.

http://www.bevmo.com/productlist.asp?area=home

Thanks!


----------



## rborrell (Aug 30, 2006)

$250 leaves you an average $50 each. Here in Canada, you'd be limited to mostly blends. I went on a spree 18 months ago a bought a new bottle of single malt on the first of every month. I have now run out of room (sort like humidor space). But I made some really nice purchases. I would suggest that you look to buy a bottle of a distinct region. For example, buy an Islay, a Highland, a Speyside, etc.

Some suggestions.... Bowmore; Lagvullan, Highland Park, Oban, Cragganmore, Jura. There are so many.... http://www.scotchhunter.com/cgi-bin/cp-app.cgi?pg=splash


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

Anything that starts with "Glen"!


----------



## Deucer (Jan 28, 2008)

rborrell said:


> $250 leaves you an average $50 each. Here in Canada, you'd be limited to mostly blends. I went on a spree 18 months ago a bought a new bottle of single malt on the first of every month. I have now run out of room (sort like humidor space). But I made some really nice purchases. I would suggest that you look to buy a bottle of a distinct region. For example, buy an Islay, a Highland, a Speyside, etc.
> 
> Some suggestions.... Bowmore; Lagvullan, Highland Park, Oban, Cragganmore, Jura. There are so many.... http://www.scotchhunter.com/cgi-bin/cp-app.cgi?pg=splash


The two I"ve tried and really liked are Macallans 12 and Glenfarclas 12. Both are under $50 at BevMo. I think my next purchase will come from Highland Park, as the price point is right and I've heard nothing but good things.

Thanks for the suggestions!



hotreds said:


> Anything that starts with "Glen"!


LOL

"Any glen will do."

-Mikey from Swingers


----------



## Homebrewer (May 31, 2008)

I'd buy 2 bottles of Lagavulin and 3 Laphroaig. :tu


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

Talisker 10 *or* Laphroaig 10 *or* Laphroaig Quarter Cask
Glenfarclas 12
Ardmore (NAS) "Traditional Cask"
Glengarioch 15
Clynelish 14


----------



## denverdog (Dec 10, 2007)

In no specific order...

1. Balvenie Doublewood - Speyside, The Fiddich & The Dullan 
2. Talisker 10 - Skye, Western Shore
3. Highland Park 12 - Orkney Islands
4. Bowmore 12 - Isley, North Shore
5. Glenkinchie 10 - Lowland, Eastern


----------



## bilkay (Feb 6, 2008)

denverdog said:


> In no specific order...
> 
> 1. Balvenie Doublewood - Speyside, The Fiddich & The Dullan
> 2. Talisker 10 - Skye, Western Shore
> ...


Ladies and gentlemen, we have a winner!

Very nice selection.


----------



## Stefan8708 (Jun 3, 2008)

Yeah i gotta agree with the talisker 10 yo. just bought a bottle myself and its lovely! Its fairly sweet and...mild as far as whiskeys go...but its a great drink. Another that ive tried and really liked was Aberlour a'Bunadh - speyside.

http://www.oddbins.com/products/productDetail.asp?productcode=54321


----------



## MadAl (Feb 19, 2006)

Bowmore Darkest
Springbank 10-yr
Glenmorangie Quinta Ruban
Highland Park 12-Yr
Lagavulin 16-Yr


----------



## mspringfield (May 27, 2008)

5 bottles on a $250 budget? You can actually get some decent stuff for that.

My suggestions would be: 

Glenmorangie Port Wood 12 - $40.00
Macallan Fine Oak 15 - $55.00 ($95.00 total)
The Dalmore Cigar Malt - $32.00 ($127.00 total)
Dalwhinnie 15 - $55.00 ($182.00 total)
That leaves $68.00 for a nice bottle of Talisker, Balvinie, Oban, or Cragganmore

Enjoy.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Ardbeg 16 Airigh Nam Beist - $110
Laphroaig 10 Cask Strength - $50
Talisker 18 - $70
Longrow CV - $50

OK -- So its like $270 :tu


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

denverdog said:


> In no specific order...
> 
> 1. Balvenie Doublewood - Speyside, The Fiddich & The Dullan
> 2. Talisker 10 - Skye, Western Shore
> ...


Highland Park is by far my favorite. I would just go with five bottles of that.

The 12 year old is fantastic. I have had the 18 year old as well. Hard to go wrong with either, but for the money, the 12 year old is fine.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Alpedhuez55 said:


> Highland Park is by far my favorite. I would just go with five bottles of that.
> 
> The 12 year old is fantastic. I have had the 18 year old as well. Hard to go wrong with either, but for the money, the 12 year old is fine.


Im a big Highland Park fan as well. I actually much prefer the 12 to the 18. The 18 seems to be more sherried while the 12 has more of a vanila creme and caramel profile.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

adsantos13 said:


> Im a big Highland Park fan as well. I actually much prefer the 12 to the 18. The 18 seems to be more sherried while the 12 has more of a vanila creme and caramel profile.


And my favorite Bourbons is Makers Mark, which has a similar profile. And my favorite soft drink is Vanilla Cherry Diet Dr. Pepper. I guess my profile goes across the board :ss


----------



## mastershogun (Nov 3, 2006)

mspringfield said:


> 5 bottles on a $250 budget? You can actually get some decent stuff for that.
> 
> My suggestions would be:
> 
> ...


:dr


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Alpedhuez55 said:


> And my favorite Bourbons is Makers Mark, which has a similar profile. And my favorite soft drink is Vanilla Cherry Diet Dr. Pepper. I guess my profile goes across the board :ss


A definite trend!

I remember reading somewhere that HP 12 is aged primarily in a Bourbon barrels, something like 70% of the time (the other 30% being aged in sherry barrels). OTOH, the HP 18 is the opposite at 70% sherry, 30% bourbon.


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

adsantos13 said:


> Ardbeg 16 Airigh Nam Beist - $110
> Laphroaig 10 Cask Strength - $50
> Talisker 18 - $70
> Longrow CV - $50
> ...


and only 4 bottles!:bn


----------



## Deucer (Jan 28, 2008)

Alpedhuez55 said:


> Highland Park is by far my favorite. I would just go with five bottles of that.
> 
> The 12 year old is fantastic. I have had the 18 year old as well. Hard to go wrong with either, but for the money, the 12 year old is fine.


I went out and grabbed a bottle of the Highland Park 12 last night. Looking forward to sampling it tonight. Found it for $37 at a local liquor store.

Thanks for all the suggestions. Keep the lists coming!


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

So many choices. Many bottles could be swapped out depending on taste preferences.

I compiled this list for $237.95

Ardbeg 10yr - $62.99 
Glenlivet Nadurra 16yr - $53.99
Macallan 12yr - $39.99
Speyburn 10yr - $17.99
Springbank 10yr - $62.99


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *adsantos13* http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1707156#post1707156 
_Ardbeg 16 Airigh Nam Beist - $110
Laphroaig 10 Cask Strength - $50
Talisker 18 - $70
Longrow CV - $50

OK -- So its like $270 :tu_



Chè said:


> and only 4 bottles!:bn


And thats $280:tu


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

pnoon said:


> So many choices. Many bottles could be swapped out depending on taste preferences.
> 
> I compiled this list for $237.95
> 
> ...


I like this list, but gotta say that I'd probably dump the Macallan and insert either a nice Oban, Rosemont, Bowmore, or Longrow (all of which will probably blow the budget )


----------



## Deucer (Jan 28, 2008)

vstrommark said:


> I like this list, but gotta say that I'd probably dump the Macallan and insert either a nice Oban, Rosemont, Bowmore, or Longrow (all of which will probably blow the budget )


That's what I like about this. It's more about relative value. Yea, the Oban might be better, but is it $30 better? 15% of your budget better?

It also flushes out some really inexpensive but solid picks, as people try to offset those 1 or 2 pricier bottles.


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Deucer said:


> That's what I like about this. It's more about relative value. Yea, the Oban might be better, but is it $30 better? 15% of your budget better?


Great points. The Highland Park 12 is stellar and even more so at its price point.

The Springbank is amazing whatever the price, IMO.

Be sure to check out the scotch clubs at www.dandm.com


----------



## Deucer (Jan 28, 2008)

vstrommark said:


> Great points. The Highland Park 12 is stellar and even more so at its price point.
> 
> The Springbank is amazing whatever the price, IMO.
> 
> Be sure to check out the scotch clubs at www.dandm.com


Ya know I was reading about those yesterday. Are you in one of the clubs?


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Deucer said:


> Ya know I was reading about those yesterday. Are you in one of the clubs?


I used to be in both, when I collected. I haven't bought a new bottle of scotch in years, but still have one or two old ones lying about. I have a 32 y.o. 1968 Ben Nevis that is to die for :tu


----------



## Deucer (Jan 28, 2008)

vstrommark said:


> I have a 32 y.o. 1968 Ben Nevis that is to die for :tu


 :dr I don't think I would even know how to appreciate something like that yet.

I think I will try to build a small collection before I sign up for a club. There are a few specific bottles I want to pick up. Maybe I'll join the list in a few months.


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Deucer said:


> :dr I don't think I would even know how to appreciate something like that yet.


If you are ever in Portland ...


----------



## Deucer (Jan 28, 2008)

vstrommark said:


> If you are ever in Portland ...


Maybe a couple of years further down this slope. BTW I love the generosity of this place.

I'm drinking the Highland Park 12. I added a small cube of ice to this one. Neat it's still a little rough:hn. It's really smoky compared to the Glenfarclas 12 and Macallan 12 I've been drinking lately. Very different, and in a good way.

Thanks to all for the recommendations.


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

I would go with:

Bowmore 12 Year
Laphroaig Quarter Cask
Glenmorangie Port Wood Finish 12-year
Glenlivet 15 year old French Oak Reserve
Lagavulin Single Malt Scotch Whisky 16 year (Never had it though)

I would also suggest going to Trader Joes to see what they offer in your area. Mine has the Laphroaig 10 year for 29.00 and the Glenmorangie Port Wood Finish 12-year for about 35.00.


----------



## jkim05 (Feb 26, 2007)

I'd go with:
The Balvenie Doublewood
Macallan Cask Strength
Glenmorangie (Port or Sherry Finished)
Talisker 10

And my favorite rec, not my favorite Scotch necessarily, but definitely a hidden gem: Old Pulteney. I can usually get it for around $23/bottle on sale, I've seen it much more expensive elsewhere, but it's a pretty unique Scotch and well worth the try.


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

FWIW,

Might still be seeing the old "Portwood 12" on the shelves, but I'm pretty sure the title the mad guy provided has replaced the Glenmorangie Portwood 12 - and I'm not so sure the age is 12 years anymore.


MadAl said:


> Glenmorangie Quinta Ruban


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

vstrommark said:


> If you are ever in Portland ...


Beware of this offer. Mark has been slowly corrupting us fellow Stumptown herfers with his offers of "try this whisky/scotch" when herfin' at his house. He let us sample this one scotch/whisky one night that was so smooth and had a "hard candy" finish. Too bad that single bottle would cost far more than your entire budget!

He's an enabler, I say! :r

I'll have to go lookin' for a bottle of that Highland Park 12 to try. Sounds pretty tasty.


----------



## Deucer (Jan 28, 2008)

jquirit said:


> Beware of this offer. Mark has been slowly corrupting us fellow Stumptown herfers with his offers of "try this whisky/scotch" when herfin' at his house. He let us sample this one scotch/whisky one night that was so smooth and had a "hard candy" finish. Too bad that single bottle would cost far more than your entire budget!
> 
> He's an enabler, I say! :r
> 
> I'll have to go lookin' for a bottle of that Highland Park 12 to try. Sounds pretty tasty.


Sounds similar to the way I got pushed down the cigar slope! This site is chock full of enablers .

Broke out the HP 12 again tonight. :chk Between me and my house mate who is well down the wine slope we will be drinking well for the next couple of years!


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Homebrewer said:


> I'd buy 2 bottles of Lagavulin and 3 Laphroaig. :tu


Bingo. :tpd::tu


----------



## Deucer (Jan 28, 2008)

Darrell said:


> Bingo. :tpd::tu


That's against the rules!! :bn


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Deucer said:


> That's against the rules!! :bn


Fine, get a bottle of Glenrothes 1991 as well! :r :tu


----------



## zamco17 (Mar 24, 2006)

Balvenie 12, Macallan 12, Glenlivet 15, Cragganmore, and Dalwhinnie. MMMM!!!!


----------



## MadAl (Feb 19, 2006)

Chè said:


> FWIW,
> 
> Might still be seeing the old "Portwood 12" on the shelves, but I'm pretty sure the title the mad guy provided has replaced the Glenmorangie Portwood 12 - and I'm not so sure the age is 12 years anymore.


It is the former Portwood, though it is still 12 years, 10+ in bourbon, then 2+ in port


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

Lagavulin 16
Glenlivet 18
Old Pulteney 12
Oban 14
Balvenie Double Wood

should come in around 240
if you can go slightly above, get Aberlour Abunadh instead of Balvenie...


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

MadAl said:


> It is the former Portwood, though it is still 12 years, 10+ in bourbon, then 2+ in port


Al...

One negative I'd have to say is I realize they amped up the abv to non-filtering status... and re-arranged the packaging to what might be considered "more prestigious", but in the process they've raised the price 25+% and to some of us, 50% is more like it.

This use to be a great introductory malt. I don't know that many people who are interested in throwing $65-$75 bucks towards an introduction. The former (Portwood 12) was sold at TJ's for $34.99. You can imagine how I'll be running out to throw down double for an unfiltered repackaged version.

The one thing I reckon the single malt industry needs is to widen its inclusive image - as it stands, it continues to sorta dictate a "stuffy old men's" club type imagery. Re-arranging introductory items so that they are more exclusive is not a good way to attract guys like this thread's creator. Sorry in advance for the rant. As you might have figured out, I'm not very enthusiastic about Moët-Hennessey's (mho) strategic blunder.


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Here is a nice lineup that doesn't qualify for the $250 limit. These are some unopened scotches that I pulled down off the shelves a bit at random. I kind of like the order that they wound up in ... perhaps I should arrange a tasting

http://web.cecs.pdx.edu/~markem/Scotch


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

vstrommark said:


> Here is a nice lineup that doesn't qualify for the $250 limit. These are some unopened scotches that I pulled down off the shelves a bit at random. I kind of like the order that they wound up in ... perhaps I should arrange a tasting
> 
> http://web.cecs.pdx.edu/~markem/Scotch


I'll be right over.


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

pnoon said:


> I'll be right over.


You come over, Peter, and I'll pull out the good stuff. There is a reason that these haven't been opened.


----------



## MadAl (Feb 19, 2006)

Chè said:


> Al...
> 
> One negative I'd have to say is I realize they amped up the abv to non-filtering status... and re-arranged the packaging to what might be considered "more prestigious", but in the process they've raised the price 25+% and to some of us, 50% is more like it.
> 
> ...


Didn't know that. I paid $50, and thought it viable for that price to the total of $250. FYI TJ's doesn't carry hard liquor in my area, unfortunately.


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

vstrommark said:


> Here is a nice lineup that doesn't qualify for the $250 limit. These are some unopened scotches that I pulled down off the shelves a bit at random. I kind of like the order that they wound up in ... perhaps I should arrange a tasting
> 
> http://web.cecs.pdx.edu/~markem/Scotch


Time for another BBQ/scotch herf? Maybe this time Bigwaved and Lanthor would be able to attend.

:tu


----------

